# IT  Python

## Pavello

!  ,     IT    Python?        )

----------


## GVL224

> !  ,     IT    Python?        )

       !
 ,  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !  ,     IT    Python?        )

   : **   ,    ,  ,   .        ...    ,     IT,   .

----------

